# Cannondale's BBQ paint



## B2010 (Jul 23, 2009)

I've seen in a couple different places that the BBQ paint shows dirt easily, is hard to clean, and is more likely to crack (than paint with a clear coat). 

Does anyone who has a BBQ bike (or had in the past) have anything positive to say about it aside from "it looks good"?

I like the BBQ, but am starting to question if its durable or practical. If you have pics of an older bike with BBQ, I'd love to see pics of how its holding up. Do you have any tips to keeping it looking good? Should different soaps, etc be used or avoided with this type of paint when cleaning? 

Thanks in advance for your help,

B


----------



## djh01 (Jul 21, 2009)

I am interested in this too.

I had a white glossy bike, and it was horrible to maintain. So many scratches on the top tube from transport, etc. and they were very visible. I thought the BBQ would be a lot better.


----------



## hellatall (Aug 11, 2009)

Not sure how scratches will do, but after my first few rides, the wipe down afterwards has been pretty easy on mine. Everything comes right off with a damp rag. Only 30 miles or so since Tuesday, but it resists dirt pretty well. I haven't given it the full cleaning (it hasn't needed it), but I'd be happy to hear what other matte-painted bike owners have used.


----------



## 123prs (Jun 19, 2007)

Which bike(s) are you talking about? Doesn't the BBQ finish have some type of a clear coat? to protect the carbon tubes? I note that the 2010 Super Six Ultimate has a matte carbon BBQ finish.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

The matte finish still have clearcoats, it's the clearcoat that's matte. It doesn't crack anymore than a gloss finish and I have a matte Cannondale mountain bike that's 11 years old, pretty beat up but the finish still looks pretty good. It can be cleaned just fine, the only thing is grease is a bit harder to clean but not that much.


----------



## floxy (Apr 13, 2009)

I have a CAAD8 BBQ and have zero problems with it scratching and it is very easy to clean. Mine has about 1000 miles and I don't think it has one scratch.


----------



## joe4702 (Aug 31, 2008)

1800 commuting miles on my 08 F5. Paint looks fine. I clean it with lemon pledge. BBQ looks cool, but would have preferred a lighter color for commuting in the dark.


----------



## GDR (Jul 4, 2009)

I have a 2001 R600 in BBQ and it looks great. I always get compliments on the frame color.


----------

